# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  marriage of convenience

## dsjeya

a new type of marriage where the gent is a gay,and the girl a lesbian ,they marry just to deceive their parents ,agreeing to follow their own sexual behaviour,it is becoming vogue among the indian high class.sociologists say it is better than arranged marriages where one innocent person also suffers.

----------


## Endurer

Well it's a win-win situation for them so good luck with the deception.

----------


## dsjeya

for society more peace ???

----------


## RAHEN

hmm..i wonder how long will their deceive last...ready made agreement is done now...what abt 10 yrs later..hmm..but if they hve thought abt this..they must hve thought abt future also..
and dsjeya what do u think abt this "sociologists say it is better than arranged marriages where one innocent person also suffers."

----------


## dsjeya

see due to parental pressure the girl or boy agrees for marriage,a third party becomes groom or bride
and  sexual satisfaction for both ???
sociologist s say it is unfair for the third person is it not ?
rahen what do you say

----------


## RAHEN

it is unfair for the third person and for their parents also..

----------


## dsjeya

if you are bent upon walking a suicidal path  do it,at least leave innocents

----------


## Endurer

A better option would be to come clean and marry a gay or lesbian partner, don't you think? Of course parents consent should come in between.

----------


## dsjeya

do you think parents in the subcontinent approve such marriage

----------


## Endurer

I thought it was decriminalized in the world's biggest pseudo-democracy?

----------


## maurya18

ok..........................................

----------


## Jonsan

Sure. In the olden days marriages where arranged by the parents and I doubt that all of them were in love. I think as long as they honored and were faithful to their partner it was ok with God.

----------


## heman

i think the only legal marriage is between a man and a woman

----------


## dsjeya

used to be
times r changing

----------


## heman

i dont think so

----------


## Loki123

Heman they are changing.
There's nothing wrong with gay marriage. My parents would happily have me married to a gay guy than have a deceitful marriage with a lesbian. No sense in having that kind of marriage.

Most gays and lesbians here wrongly think that they won't be accepted. They're too scared to come out to their families and end up in these marriages with no sense at all.
Our parents love us unconditionally. We are not living in the middle ages. They will accept us.
If for example they don't, then they can go to hell cuz it isn't our fault that we're gay. We didn't have a choice in it. If they can't accept us like we truly are, they don't love us. And no need to live a life of a deceitful marriage with a lesbian to keep someone, who can't even accept us, happy.

Peace!

----------


## jackswoods

Sure. In the Olden days where I fell in love with them all, marriage, and I do not think that organized by the parents. I think with God for the faithful, as long as they honor and partners, OK.

----------

